# Need home for dog



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Edit: Found a home for her


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Very pretty dog, if we didn't have 3 already I would be all over this. Might want to put in your location so folks know.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! She is located in Ogden.


----------

